# Campsite near or in Granada



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

A while ago MMM featured a site where they arranged tickets for the Alambra and had a bus/coach service there. 

Have looked on our database but not sure which one, if its there.
Anyone know the one?

Regards.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

They don't come much nicer than this one::

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2659

We drove down into the palace but the site did arrange tickets/transport for other campers.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Cannot answer your question other than to say that if poss book tickets in advance of your visit and remember at certain times of year daily admission is limited by numbers to preserve fabric.

Check here and click Union Flag http://www.alhambra.info/


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

We parked in the Coach / Motorcaravan park overnight. Arrived in afternoon, walked over and booked Alhambra ticket for next day. Costs about €20 for parking, no facilities at car park. Coach tour of Granada not very good.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Three years ago ( is it really that long!) we stayed at Camping Reina
Isabel

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/andalusia/campsite-reina-isabel-100941/

Pitches are quite narrow but were adequate for our 5.9m motorhome. There will probably be a fair few skiers and snowboarders on site as well as the site is also quite convenient for the Ski resort at Pico Veleta.
Reception were very helpful and booked our tickets for the Allhambra for us ( charged a small fee but the guy made about 6 calls )
The bus from La Zubia stops almost outside the campsite and goes to the main bus terminus, from there its a short walk to the main square to pick up the little bus up to the Allhambra (a very steep climb on foot).
Hope you have a good stay!


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

gerardjanice said:


> We parked in the Coach / Motorcaravan park overnight. Arrived in afternoon, walked over and booked Alhambra ticket for next day. Costs about €20 for parking, no facilities at car park. Coach tour of Granada not very good.


I see you posted this in January this year, when did you stay there? We plan to overnight there on Tuesday 12th April, arriving v late. From your experience will we be OK arriving late?

Cheers, NS


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

We stayed in October 2009. You take your ticket from the machine at the barrier as you go in and pay cash as you go out, again by machine at the barrier. As far as I know it is open 24hrs a day.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

We stayed the night before last (11/04/11), arrived 0130 in the morning, took ticket and found a quiet corner to park in. Payment by card is VISA only, my MasterCard was retained but returned when helpful scooter guy arrived with keys to machine, paid cash Euro26.40 for 0130 to 1845.

Got up 0710 and queued for Palace tickets, which had a 1730 entry window. Used the gardens all afternoon, good visit.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Gone up a bit then!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Granada stops.*

 The coach/caravan park is fine for parking up to visit the Alhambra; but for that sort of money you can overnight at Reina Isabela camping with facilities! and use public transport to get the visit in.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

We chose to do it that way as we knew we would be arriving late. In fact due to sat nav problems in Madrid (or possibly user error) we were delayed further, so the Santander to Alhambra drive took us 13 hours including 2 stops and the delay in Madrid, arriving 0130 at the coach park. I don't think we would have been welcome at anywhere with facilities at 0130 in the morning! Also being onsite we were able to queue for tickets first thing for palace entry that day.

I agree though, if you are in the area, have booked in advance for palace tickets, there are better value car parks available


----------

